# WOW! Coca-Cola bottle at auction $100,000+



## LolaInSF (Apr 7, 2019)

Holy cow! This Root Glass Coke bottle is at auction with an estimate of $100,000 - $150,000, and a starting bid of $50,000!

If that doesn't inspire you to get digging, nothing will!

https://www.liveauctioneers.com/ite..._content=lot2285&utm_campaign=20190407dma_ded


----------



## sandchip (Apr 8, 2019)

Can't say that I've ever seen that prototype before.  That's a heap o'jack for a Coke bottle for sure.  I doubt that one of those was ever filled, much less ever made its way to a dump, but you never know!  Thanks for bringing that to our attention, Lola.

The mods need to delete that spam from Oksi.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 8, 2019)

The auction description says some shards were dug back in the 70s so it's not completely inconceivable that one could be dug, but definitely extremely unlikely.  You'd have a much easier time finding a pot full of gold coins.


----------



## RCO (Apr 8, 2019)

its definitely interesting , but I don't know of any bottle collectors with that kind of money , were talking about enough money to just about buy a house or a new car . few could justify that amount of money being spent on a bottle no matter how rare it was 

one potential buyer might be the Coca Cola Museum in Atlanta Georgia , it appears to be owned by Coke and they would have enough money to buy it . the bottle is definitely museum quality 

but I don't see this bottle being in financial reach for an average collector


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2019)

Who ever bought that other 1915 Test/Prototype Coke bottle a couple of years ago for $240,000 should buy this one to go with it. They belong side by side. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 9, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> Who ever bought that other 1915 Test/Prototype Coke bottle a couple of years ago for $240,000 should buy this one to go with it. They belong side by side. LEON.



True dat.


----------



## LolaInSF (Apr 10, 2019)

Whoa, there was one that went for $240,000? Lunacy! It's inconceivable to me that anyone would have that kind of money to spend, but man I'd be thrilled to be the person selling it! Although, if you were enough of a collector to have it and know what you had, I imagine it would be pretty tough to let it go.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 11, 2019)

Here's the other Coke for $240,000.00  LEON.


----------



## LolaInSF (Apr 17, 2019)

It hit the block on Sunday and sold for $94,000. I guess that's a bargain....!


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 19, 2019)

sandchip said:


> True dat.


I got 1920 square come bottles for real square bottles 



Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 19, 2019)

Ken_Riser said:


> I got 1920 square come bottles for real square bottles
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Coke bottles Christmas 20 25 1920


Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

